# Finally! Sookie asleep



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

After 6 months of trying to sneak a picture of her sleeping (all failed attempts) I finally positioned her blanket so she wouldnt notice if I was moving my hand (took a lot of patience from her). She only sleeps soundly in her pink blankie. She does NOT like anyone disturbing her beauty sleep but she looked so cute with her squishy face


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Awwwe! Sleepy squishy! She's such a cutie.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwww.........that little foot sticking out just does it for me...


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

awwwwwwwwwww so adorable! she looks so happy in her blankie!


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh my gosh sooooooo cute!!!

I love this picture!


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

it was adorable! the only thing that would make it more so is if she did her deep sleep whistle/whimper



MissC said:


> aaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwww.........that little foot sticking out just does it for me...


she always sticks her foot out of the blanket, which is funny because I do it too haha  
















These are the only times I can ever take a picture of her not moving


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: Oh my goodness. That little foot is just too much! It is so precious that she does that.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Hedgie feet have got to be the most adorable things ever, especially when sticking out of a blanket. :lol:


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

her feet really are cute but she must have the poopiest feet ever so you never see them. I just took a few pictures of her getting aquainted with her new sleep sac and she looked at me like "what are you doing?! GO AWAY." She's such a sweetheart :roll:


----------



## Kenzy (May 10, 2011)

She's so cute! And I love her little hedgie feet XD.


----------



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

lpercz said:


> it was adorable! the only thing that would make it more so is if she did her deep sleep whistle/whimper
> 
> 
> 
> ...


omg omg those photos are so cute. gosh I always look at cute photos in places where I shouldn't squeal suddenly ... like in class or on the bus. haha


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

haha! thats the worst when you have to force down a smile or laugh. then you look like a weirdo for some reason. i do that all of the time! :lol:


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

Gotta keep that one little foot cool. Great pics!


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

Thank you Its funny how when she sleeps in her cage she's usually in a ball but when she's on me she sleeps Spread-Eagle. Im just one big natural cushion so she makes herself at home haha


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

Awww hedgie feets

Make me squeeeee!

They are precious.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

So pretty sleeping! And that footie!!!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

The foot is what did me in, too! Those are some of the cutest hedgie pictures I've seen!


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

Thank you  She's cute when she's unconscious haha


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

i had to show you guys this pic of her chubby butt! so cuuuttteee <3


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

AAAAH that little tushy! So cute!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

:lol: I *love* that picture! Too cute!


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)




----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Hedgie butt! Hedgie butt!
I love it! You have yet to find a part of her that's NOT cute!


----------

